# كل ما يخص قاعات المؤتمرات



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الى الاخوه اللذين يبحثون عن معلومات عن قاعات المؤتمرات 
اقدم لكم هذه المعلومات والتي انقلها لكم من كتاب الموسوعه الهندسية المعمارية - الابنية الثقافيه الفنية - قاعات المؤتمرات 
تاليف المهندس الاستشاري محمد ماجد خلوصي 
وهذا حتى نمنحه حقه لانه كتابه وما انا الا ناقل لكم فقط 
الصور في المرفقات واتمنى من الله ان سيتفيد منها الجميع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)

*تابع الصور واللي مدخلتش المرفقات فوضعتها في الصفحه طوالي*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)




----------



## miro1_6 (16 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا مشاكس
جزاك الله كل خير
مجهود رائع وحشتنا مجهوداتك ومواضيعك المميزة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)




----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)




----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)

اشكرك يا ميرو لردك ومرورك على الموضوع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)




----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)

مازال هناك المزيد باذن الله فالموضوع يتبع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)




----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مارس 2007)




----------



## raghda omar (29 مايو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عن المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة وكل من ساهم فى نشرها


----------



## محمد بسيوني عيسى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد النونو (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
تحياتى


----------



## طارق الكيكى (16 يناير 2012)

*لو سمحتوا مفيش ظاهر عندى ملفات مرفقة اصلا ارجو من صاحب الموضوع انة يحطة تانى ضرووووورى جدااااا 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## هبة الله علي (4 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز مفيش صور واضحة وانا محتاجة الداتا دي


----------



## معمر السمومي (26 أكتوبر 2012)

محتاج الى برمجة مشروع تخرج لقاعة مؤتمرات


----------



## banasa (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تابع الصور واللي مدخلتش المرفقات فوضعتها في الصفحه طوالي*

مرحبا "مؤمن بالله"

الصور ما يطلع على الشاشة
شنو المشكلة؟


​


----------

